# Change in dirty nappies/loss of appetite



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

My daughter is 12 weeks old and more or less since birth was feeding every 3 hours and doing a poo once every 3 or 4 days.  About a week and a half ago she suddenly started to poo much more frequently - several times a day and the consistency etc has changed.  When she is actually 'going', it sounds so explosive that I would expect a really full nappy, however nine times out of ten there is more liquid there than anything else (occasionally they appear more similar to how they were previously).  

She was weighed yesterday and her weight is following the line on her chart perfectly, but in the last few days she seems to be losing interest in milk (she is exclusively breastfed.) For example, I fed her at midnight last night and she slept through until 6am but wasn't particularly interested in feeding then - I offered it to her and she only fed for a few minutes then stopped, and has not appeared hungry all day today (I am offering her the breast every 3 or 4 hours but wouldn't say that she is having a 'proper' feed.)  Her poos are becoming green in colour which I know isn't great and I'm concerned that this is because she is only having small feeds and therefore not reaching the hindmilk.  I spoke to the HV yesterday who isn't too concerned because dd's weight is ok (however the green poos only started today,) but I'm becoming increasingly anxious and obsessive (  ) about it and wondered if you could offer any second opinion?  DD has no temperature, settles herself to sleep happily, doesn't appear at all unwell and is extremely happy and content - she hardly ever cries and shows absolutely no signs of discomfort, which makes me think that she must be fine, yet on the other hand I feel that surely something must be wrong given the major change in her nappy habits and now her appetite dwindling.  

With regards to the feeding, I don't know whether to keep offering her the breast every few hours or am I better to wait for her to get hungry - if so, what is the longest I should leave her for before waking her for a feed?  I also wonder whether the lack of appetite could be connected to the hot weather and nothing at all to do with the poo issue...

Sorry for the war and peace post, but I wanted to give you as much info as possible.  Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi 
the heat could be effecting her appetite, the main thing is u continue to get her weighed every week to make sure she is  putting on weight. to make sure she is getting enough fluid on a day  to day basis then check her mouth isnt dry, she is weeing regulary, her eyes and font. arent sunken. u can leave her for 6 hours in the day to see if that makes her more hungry, but if u think she is unwell at anytime u should offer more frequent feeds.
the green poo could be transient, to do with something u have eaten (do u eat a lot of dairy?) or nothing at all. if u are worried take a sample to the dr's.
sounds like she is ok, but u are right to be cautious, she is only little! xxx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.  

Your comment about dairy is interesting because I decided to cut it out of my diet earlier this week just incase dd was reacting to it, and within about 48 hours she had her first 'normal' nappy and has been much better since.  I'm going to reintroduce it next week and see what happens.

Thankfully she's not dehydrated because she has none of the symptoms you said to look out for and has continued to have lots of wet nappies. 

Thanks again for your help and for putting my mind at ease.

NM.


----------

